# Excessive Wear?



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a nearly 2 year old swift voyager
Original tyres and the front are maybe half way worn (front wheel drive)
The rear ones look new!
16000 miles on clock

Is this wear normal or should I get the tracking etc checked.
The wear is even across the tread and both front tyres are worn the same amount.

Your experiences please!


----------



## rws4711 (Mar 27, 2012)

I would strongly suggest that you have the tyres rotated every 5000km as the front tyres ( on a frontwheel drive) will always wear faster.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

I got about 35k mls out of the fronts on mine and you seem to be getting about the same. If the wear is even it all seems normal.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Seems about right. Changed my michelins at 34000 miles.
Fronts were at the end of their legal life but the rears, which were still in good nick, went to two fellow motorhomers to use as real spares as opposed to the 'spare in a squirty can' type.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Our original tyres were DOT numbered 1707. That puts them at 5 years old, as of now, and in need of change.

Just before last Christmas, at 20,000 miles, I changed the fronts for Toyos. Although the rears have loads of tread left, they'll get changed before we venture to France in September. After last year's disaster, I don't want any more surprises!! :roll:


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Sounds normal.

Changed our fronts at 35,000miles but rears still seemingly with original tread depth at 45,000.


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Many thanks for the replies
Seems the tyres are wearing as we should expect and some rotation is in order!


----------



## Mutleysdad (Jan 28, 2011)

*Tyres*

Our Auto-Sleeper Nuevo is 1 year old and has done 14,000 miles I wanted to get the wheels rotated, but the tyre shop said that they do not recommend taking the tyres from the rear and putting them on the front. Apparently this comes from extensive research carried out by Micheline. What are your thoughts?


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Of course not they want to sell you some new ones!


----------



## Mutleysdad (Jan 28, 2011)

*Tyres*

I could not agree more!! Today I e-mailed my tyre maker "Continental" and they said that I should rotate the tyre's. Thanks for your confirmation.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Tyres*



Mutleysdad said:


> Our Auto-Sleeper Nuevo is 1 year old and has done 14,000 miles I wanted to get the wheels rotated, but the tyre shop said that they do not recommend taking the tyres from the rear and putting them on the front. Apparently this comes from extensive research carried out by Micheline. What are your thoughts?


I don't follow the advice given by Michelin but their logic is sound. 
When the BIG accident is imminent you want the back end to give as much grip as possible and not swing around on you.
CostCo and some other companies won't fit a new pair of tyres to the front only.


----------

